# Safety and Gloves



## Tom O (May 11, 2020)

It was to read “Safety and gloves“ if a mod could fix that I can’t on this end.
Just a reminder about gloves and machinery ( no gory stuff ) just telling about a YouTuber named Chui machining alone like we all do!


----------

